# سلسلة خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــائية.. متجدد...



## bomayar (8 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس

*
خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــائية ( 1 )​
*●** فلسفة التصميم الإنشائى :*
*هو البحث عن أنسب نظام إنشائى إقتصادى يؤمن إنتقال أحمال أنشطة المنشأ عبر العناصر الإنشائية المختلفة للمنشأ بأمان وصولا إلى تربة التأسيس بما لايتعدى قدرة تحمل هذه التربة وبما يوفر التوزيع المتجانس لهذه الأحمال على تربة التأسيس . حيث يوجد عدد لانهائى من الحلول الإنشائية عند تصميم المنشأ من بينها حل وحيد فقط هو الأفضل إنشائيا والأجدى إقتصاديا فى نفس الوقت . وكل محاولات التصميم إنما تسعى للوصول إلى هذا الحل بشكل أو بآخر قد يكون على حساب الأفضلية الإنشائية لمصلحة الجدوى الإقتصادية أو يكون على حساب الجدوى الإقتصادية لمصلحة الأفضلية الإنشائية . *

*● **أهم مراحل التصميم الإنشائى :*
*مرحلة دراسة الأحمال المؤثرة على المنشأ من وجهة نظرى هى أهم مراحل التصميم الإنشائى إذ تبنى عليها المراحل المتقدمة من التصميم علاوة على أن فاعلية المنشأ تقاس بمدى مقاومته لجميع الأحمال التى يحتمل أن يتعرض لها بعد إنشاؤه . وإغفال المهندس المصمم لأى مؤثر أو حمل إنما يستهلك بذلك من قيم معاملات الأمان للمنشأ بالكامل .*

*● **معاملات الأمان مؤشر لمستوى ضبط الجودة :*
*الحالة المثالية للتصميم هو أن يكون معامل الأمان للعنصر المصمم = 1 وهذا يعنى أن المهندس المصمم قد أخذ جميع العوامل المؤثرة على العنصر المصمم فى الإعتبار ولم يهمل أى عامل أيا كانت قيمته صغيرة وعلى الجانب الآخر فإن المهندس المنفذ قد تأكد يقينا من تمام مراقبة وضبط الجودة لجميع مراحل التنفيذ وأخذ فى الإعتبار جميع العوامل التى من شأنها التأثير بالسلب على خواص المواد المستخدمة فى التنفيذ من خرسانة مسلحة بمكوناتها من أسمنت ورمل وزلط وماء خلط وأسلوب صب ... إلخ وكذلك إستيفاء جميع الإختبارات المعملية على حديد التسليح المستخدم . إلا أنه واقعيا يستحيل تطبيق ما سبق مهما كانت دقة المصمم عالية ومهما كانت مراقبة المنفذ جيدة . وبالتالى لجأت الضرورة إلى مايعرف بمعامل الأمان هذا المعامل لابد وأن تكون قيمته أكبر من الواحد الصحيح ومقدار تلك الزيادة عن الواحد الصحيح تحكمها درجة الثقة فى كل من التصميم والتنفيذ حيث أن هذا المعامل تربطه صلة وثيقة بمستوى ضبط ومراقبة الجودة . فمثلا عند التصميم بطريقة حالات الحدود نجد أن معامل الأمان للخرسانة المستخدمة = 1.5 وذلك يعنى أن الخرسانة ذات مقاومة 250 كجم/سم2 أصممها على أن يكون أقصى تحمل لها 166 كجم/سم2 وبالتالى فإن المنفذ فعليا أكبر من المصمم بمقدار معامل الأمان وهو 1.5 . إلا أننا نجد فى نفس الطريقة أن معامل الأمان لحديد التسليح المستخدم = 1.15 وذلك يعنى أن حديد التسليح ذو مقاومة 3600 كجم/سم2 أصممه على أن يكون أقصى تحمل له 3130 كجم/سم2 وبالتالى فإن المنفذ فعليا أكبر من المصمم بمقدار معامل الأمان وهو 1.15 .*
*من هنا نخلص بأنه لابد وأن يكون هناك معامل أمان هذا المعامل تختلف قيمته تبعا لدرجة الثقة فى العنصر الداخل فى التصميم ومدى مراقبة الجودة له وكما إتضح فى المثال السابق فنظرا لصعوبة التحكم فى ضبط الجودة للخرسانة المنتجة خاصة فى الموقع فإن قيمة معامل الأمان لها تكون كبيرة نسبيا 1.5 أما الحديد فأنه يخضع لضبط جودة وإختبارات قبل خروجه من المصنع وبالتالى فإن قيمة معامل الأمان له تكاد تقترب من الواحد الصحيح 1.15 .*


----------



## bomayar (9 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (2)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية 
بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى
بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــــــائية ( 2 )
 
​
● الإجهادات وتأثيرها على العناصر الخرسانية المختلفة للمنشأ وأساليب مقاومتها:

إجهاد الضغط​تعريفه : هو عبارة عن قوى الضغط المؤثرة عموديا على مقطع العنصر الإنشائى وفى إتجاه محوره وللداخل .
تأثيره : يحاول إجهاد الضغط تفتيت وسحق العنصر الخرسانى خاصة إذا كانت مساحة مقطعه صغيرة نسبيا بالنسبة لقوة الضغط المؤثرة عليه . ( وعادة مايظهر إجهاد الضغط فى الأعمدة والأساسات للمنشأ ) .
أسلوب مقاومته : عن طريق زيادة أبعاد القطاع الخرسانى المعرض للضغط وبالتالى زيادة مساحة القطاع الذى بدوره يؤدى إلى تقليل قيمة إجهادات الضغط المعرض لها تحت تأثير نفس القيمة للحمل .

إجهاد الشد​تعريفه : هو عبارة عن قوى الشد المؤثرة عموديا على مقطع العنصر الإنشائى وفى إتجاه محوره وللخارج .
تأثيره : يحاول إجهاد الشد فصل العنصر الخرسانى إلى أجزاء وهنا يأتى دور أسياخ حديد التسليح حيث أنها تقوم فى هذه الحالة بتحمل جميع إجهادات الشد التى تتعرض لها الخرسانة كما تعمل كدور الرابط الذى يربط أجزاء العنصر الخرسانى ببعضها البعض . ( وعادة مايظهر إجهاد الشد فى الكمرات والبلاطات نتيجة تعرضها لعزوم إنحناء نتيجة الأحمال ) .
أسلوب مقاومته : عن طريق تكثيف حديد التسليح فى المناطق التى تتعرض لإجهاد الشد فى العنصر الخرسانى

إجهاد القص​تعريفه : هو عبارة عن قوى القص المؤثرة مماسة لمقطع العنصر الإنشائى إما لأعلى أو لأسفل .
تأثيره : يحاول إجهاد القص إحداث إنهيار بالقص بزاوية 45 درجة تقريبا عند طرفى محور العنصر الخرسانى . ( وعادة مايظهر إجهاد القص فى الكمرات والأساسات للمنشأ ) .
أسلوب مقاومته : عن طريق تكسيح حديد التسليح بزاوية 45 درجة بحيث يتعامد إتجاه تكسيح الحديد على إتجاه الشرخ الحادث نتيجة القص أو بإستخدام كانات مقفلة على طول محور العنصر الخرسانى وقد يتم تكثيفها عند الأطراف وفى منطقة شروخ القص هذا فى حالة الكمرات أما الأساسات فيتم الإعتماد على سمك مناسب للقاعدة الخرسانية المسلحة يفى بأن تقوم الخرسانة بتحمل جميع إجهادات القص وحدها .

إجهاد القص الثاقب​تعريفه : هو عبارة عن قوى القص المؤثرة مماسة للمساحة المشتركة بين عنصريين خرسانيين مرتبطين معا 
تأثيره : يحاول إجهاد القص الثاقب فصل العنصريين الخرسانيين من بعضهما البعض عند منطقة إلتقائهما معا على طول مسطح التلامس بحيث يثقب العنصر الأقل فى مساحة المقطع العنصر الآخر . ( وعادة مايظهر إجهاد القص الثاقب فى حالة إلتقاء العمود مباشرة مع البلاطة حيث يمكن للعمود ثقب وإختراق البلاطة إذا ماكان سمكها أقل مما يجب وفى حالة إلتقاء العمود مع القاعدة الخرسانية المسلحة ) .
أسلوب مقاومته : عن طريق زيادة سمك القطاع الخرسانى الذى سيتم ثقبه وإختراقه مما يؤدى إلى زيادة المساحة السطحية لمنطقة التلامس بين العنصريين والتى بدورها تقلل من قيمة إجهاد القص الثاقب .

إجهاد اللى​تعريفه : هو عبارة عن قوى اللى المماسة لمقطع العنصر والتى تبعد عن مركزه الهندسى بمسافة تسمح بتولد عزم لى فى نفس مستوى القطاع .
تأثيره : يحاول إجهاد اللى الناتج من عزم اللى عصر ولف القطاع الخرسانى حول محوره . ( وعادة مايظهر إجهاد اللى فى الكمرات التى تحمل كوابيل عمودية على محورها الطولى ) .
أسلوب مقاومته : عن طريق إستخدام كانات مقفلة إضافية بالإضافة إلى كانات القص .


----------



## bomayar (9 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (3)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــــــائية ( 3 )*

*​
*● **إنشاء منشأ سيمفونية فريدة تشترك فيها جميع أقسام الهندسة المدنية :*

*1- مرحلة الإلهام الفكرى بوضع اللمسات الأولى للسيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى ينطلق فيها المهندس المعمارى بفكره مطلقا العنان لخياله بحيث يتلمس الخطوط العريضة التى تبنى عليها سيمفونية إنشاء المنشأ وبالتالى يتمخض ذلك الفكر عن اللوحات المعمارية التى تضع المنشأ على أولى خطوات الواقع الملموس .*

*2- مرحلة كتابة النوتة الموسيقية للسيمفونية الإنشائية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى يتسلم فيها المهندس الإنشائى أفكار المهندس المعمارى ليحولها إلى تصميمات واقعية قابلة للتنفيذ حيث يراعى المهندس الإنشائى الإلتزام بتنفيذ جميع أفكار المهندس المعمارى قدر المستطاع وألا يعدل فيها إلا فى أضيق الحدود أو إذا دعته لذلك الضرورة الإنشائية مخرجا بذلك أول نوتة موسيقية إنشائية قابلة للتنفيذ بمجرد النزول لمسرح العمليات الإنشائية .*

*3- مرحلة تحديد وتقييم العناصر المشتركة فى السيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى يقوم فيها المهندس المدنى بتحديد كل شيئ متعلق بالسيمفونية الإنشائية بدءا من كونها فكرة وحتى إنتهاء عرضها بتمام تنفيذها على أكمل وجه حيث يحدد بدقة جميع الإحتياجات اللازمة من أفراد ومعدات وخامات ومعدلات آداء واضعا ذلك على خطة زمنية مدرج بها جميع أنشطة المشروع والتوقيتات المنتظرة للإنتهاء من تلك الأنشطة .*

*4- مرحلة تحديد مسرح العمليات الإنشائية والذى ستعزف عليه السيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى ينزل فيها مهندسى المساحة لأرض تنفيذ المشروع لأول مرة حيث يقوموا بمسح المنطقة وتحديد حدودها بكل دقة ومن ثم توقيع ماتم تصميمه مسبقا على أرض الواقع إيذانا ببدء التنفيذ .*

*5- مرحلة المعاينة الجيولوجية لمسرح العمليات الإنشائية والذى ستعزف عليه السيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى يقوم فيها مهندسى التربة بمعاينة تربة التاسيس وأخذ العينات اللازمة لإجراء الإختبارات عليها لتحديد مدى صلاحية أرض المشروع للإنشاء .*

*6- المقطع الأول من الفصل الأول من السيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى يبدأ فيها أول عزف منفرد بدخول معدات الحفر والتسوية لمسرح العمليات حيث يبدأ عملهم معا فى تناغم حيث يتم الحفر لمنسوب التأسيس وتسوية الأرض وتجهيزها لدخول المجموعة التالية من العازفين .*

*7- المقطع الثانى من الفصل الأول من السيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى يتم فيها العزف المنفرد مرة أخرى ولكن لعمال نجارة القواعد المسلحة إذ يبدأ كل منهم العزف على آلته حتى تمام الإنتهاء من عمل نجارة جميع القواعد المسلحة معطين بذلك إشارة البدء لعمال الحديد بالعمل لتفصيل أسياخ الحديد اللازمة للقواعد ثم الإنتهاء من وضعها بالقواعد تمهيدا لدخول عمال الخرسانة المسلحة الذين يملأون تلك القواعد بالخرسانة يقودهم فى ذلك جميعا المايسترو المهندس المنفذ والذى يراعى ويراقب الإلتزام بالنوتة الإنشائية التى بين يديه بالموقع .*

*8- المقطع الثالث من الفصل الأول من السيمفونية :*
*وهى مرحلة هدوء نسبى يتخلله بعض أعمال الحدادة لباقى عناصر المنشأ وكذا أعمال عزل الأساسات ثم تدخل المعدات بعزف منفرد مرة أخرى لردم الأساسات وتمام تسوية المناسيب لتغلق بذلك الستار عن الفصل الأول من السيمفونية الإنشائية .*

*9- المقطع الأول من الفصل الثانى من السيمفونية :*
*وهى مرحلة الدخول الثانى لعمال النجارة والحدادة معا فهم يشتركان سويا فى الإنتهاء من أعمال نجارة وحدادة الأعمدة بإشراف مباشر من مايسترو التنفيذ والذى يعطى إشارته بعد ذلك بدخول عمال الخرسانة والذين بدورهم يملأون الأعمدة بالخرسانة حتى منسوب الكمرات .*

*10- المقطع الثانى من الفصل الثانى من السيمفونية :*
*وهى مرحلة الدخول الثالث لعمال النجارة والحدادة معا فهم يشتركان سويا فى الإنتهاء من أعمال نجارة وحدادة الأسقف والكمرات ويشترك معهم عنصر جديد وهم عمال الكهرباء بمد مسارات الكهرباء داخل البلاطات والكمرات طبقا للنوتة الإنشائية يلى ذلك عمال الخرسانة لملئ مسطح البلاطات والكمرات بالخرسانة طبقا للسمك المنصوص عليه فى النوتة الإنشائية .*

*11- المقطع الثالث من الفصل الثانى من السيمفونية :*
*وهى المرحلة التى يكون فيها المنشأ قد ظهر فعليا لحيز الوجود يتخلل تلك المرحلة عزف منفرد لعمال المبانى الذين يقومون بكسوة المنشأ بالطوب مراعيين فى ذلك عمل الفتحات اللازمة من شبابيك وأبواب طبقا للسيمفونية الإنشائية . على الجانب الأرضى يعكف عمال البلاط على تبليط الأرضيات .*

*12- الفصل الثالث والأخير من السيمفونية :*
*وهو الفصل الذى تقترب فيه جميع أعمال التشطيبات من الإنتهاء حيث تشترك عدة منظومات معا من نجارين وعمال بياض وعمال بلاط وعمال كهرباء وعمال دهان فيقترب المنشأ من الكمال وتشرف السيمفونية الإنشائية على الإنتهاء وهى بذلك لم تنتهى بل بدأت بالفعل... بدأت فى إستقبال مريديها وقاطنيها ليستمتعوا بإبداع العقل وإرادة الجسد والتى إستطاعت تحويل الحلم إلى حقيقة والفكر إلى واقع ملموس . *


----------



## bomayar (10 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (4)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــــــائية ( 4 )​
*●**الوصايا الإنشائية العشر :**-*

*1- **إدرس** منشأك جيدا وأختر له نظاما إنشائيا إقتصاديا آمنا ولا تهمل أى حمل قد يؤثر عليه يوما ما .*
*2- **كن دقيقا** فى حساباتك عند التصميم وإحتفظ بكل ماتقوم بتصميمه فقد ينفعك فيما بعد .*
*3- **لاتهمل** فى إجراء إختبارات تربة التأسيس فما بنى على باطل فهو باطل ولا يفوتك إجراء إختبارات المكعبات لتحديد المقاومة الفعلية للخرسانة المستخدمة .*
*4- **تابع بنفسك** أعمال عزل الأساسات والسملات ولاتسمح بالردم عليها إلا بعد التأكد من جودة عزلها .*
*5- **لاتتخلف** عن أيام صب الخرسانة إذا كنت مهندسا منفذا ولا تتهاون فى أى تلاعب فى نسب مكونات الخلط وراعى أصول الصنعة فى التنفيذ والإستلام .*
*6- **الأعمدة الأعمدة** إياك والتهاون فيها سواء عند إستلامها قبل الصب أو بعده ... إضمن تمام رأسيتها وجودة خرسانتها تكن مطمئنا .*
*7- **لاتوافق** على أى تعديل فى التصميم أثناء التنفيذ إلا بعد الرجوع للتصميم الأصلى ودراسة أثر هذا التعديل عليه .*
*8- **إحرص** على أن تكون على دراية تامه بمعدلات الآداء الفعلية للعمالة لديك فى الموقع وكذلك معدل الإنتاجية الخرسانية أثناء الصب فإن هذا يمكنك من معرفة المدة الزمنية الفعلية لإنهاء المشروع .*
*9- **لاتتهاون** فى إستلام أعمال التشطيبات طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه فى مواصفات المشروع لأنه من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه .*
*10- ** دون** جميع ملاحظاتك وخبراتك المستفادة والمشاكل الإنشائية التى واجهتك أثناء المشروع فى مدونة خاصة بك حتى يمكنك الرجوع إليها وقت الحاجة إليها .*


----------



## bomayar (11 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (5)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــــــائية (5)​
*●**المهندس المدنى يستلهم قدرته المحدودة من قدرة الخالق اللامحدودة :*

*ولله المثل الأعلى فقبل أن يخلق الله الأرض ومن عليها وهو عليم خبير بمقادير الأمور فى هذا الكون وعلى هذا الكوكب بكل مافيه وما عليه وما بداخله " **ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير** "*
*كذلك فإن المهندس المدنى قبل أن يخرج بمنشأه إلى حيز الوجود وهو على دراية تامة وعلم كامل بكل الإجهادات التى قد تنتج عن إستخدام هذا المنشأ بل ومتحسبا لأى أحمال إضافية عارضة . *
*كل هذا إن دل فإنما يدل على إبداع الخالق فى صنع العقل البشرى والذى نفخ فيه من روحه ليكون بذلك المهندس المدنى آية من آيات إعجاز الخالق فى خلقه ونموذجا مصغرا لنفحة محدودة من القدرة الإلهية اللامحدودة والتى تجعله قادرا على إنشاء منشأ متكامل من العدم وتحويل عناصر الطبيعة الأساسية من رمل وركام ومعادن إلى كيان وصرح إنشائى يظل شاهدا على بديع صنع المولى عز وجل .*


----------



## bomayar (11 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (6)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــــــائية ( 6 )​
*●**المنشأ ذو مكونات حيوية تناظر مثيلتها فى الإنسان :*

*لنقارن بين مكونات المنشأ الحيوية ونظيرتها فى الإنسان فنجد أن الإنسان يتكون من :*
*◄ الهيكل العظمى .*
* ◄ الأنسجة العضلية .*
* ◄ الشرايين والأوردة ( الجهاز الدورى ) .*
* ◄ الخلايا العصبية .*
* ◄ الجلد والأنسجة الخارجية .*
*وعلى الجانب الآخر نجد أن نفس تلك المكونات هى التى يتكون منها أى منشأ حيث :-*
*● **الهيكل العظمى** فى الإنسان يناظره **الهيكل الخرسانى** للمنشأ فوظيفتهما واحدة وهى التدعيم والتقوية ومقاومة القوى الخارجية المؤثرة .*
*● **الأنسجة العضلية** فى الإنسان يناظرها **أعمال المبانى** فى المنشأ فوظيفتهما واحدة وهى تكسية الهيكل ( العظمى/الخرسانى ) وإخفاء مظهره .*
*● **الشرايين والأوردة** فى الإنسان يناظرها **أعمال السباكة** فى المنشأ فاللشرايين تضخ الدم النقى تناظر بذلك مواسير التغذية بالمياه العذبة وكذلك الأوردة تسحب الدم الفاسد تماما كما تفعل مواسير الصرف فى المنشأ بتخليصه من الفضلات .*
*● **الخلايا العصبية** فى الإنسان تناظرها **أعمال الكهرباء** فى المنشأ فوظيفتهما واحدة وهى تلبية أى مطلب بمجرد إرسال إشارات كهربية تعمل على تهيئة العضو للعمل تماما كما تفعل الكهرباء للإضاءة وتشغيل أنشطة المنشأ المختلفة .*
*● **الجلد والأنسجة الخارجية** فى الإنسان تناظرها **أعمال التشطيبات والدهانات** فى المنشأ فوظيفتهما واحدة وهى تجميل المظهر وحماية باقى المكونات الحيوية من التلف .*

*مما سبق يتضح لنا أن ثمة تماثل فى الوظائف الحيوية لكل من الإنسان والمنشأ بحيث يمكننا القول أن أى منشأ هو فى الواقع إنسان ولكنه بلا روح .*


----------



## bomayar (13 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (7)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خـــــــــــــواطر إنشـــــــــــائية ( 7 )​

*●**زيادة الأحمال على المنشأ قد تكون مفيدة فى بعض الأحيان كما أن تقليل الأحمال قد يكون مضرا فى أحيان أخرى ! :*

*لأول وهلة وبعد قراءة هذا العنوان يظن البعض أن هناك خطأ ما فى ترتيب العنوان . ولكن الحق أقول لكم لايوجد خطأ فى العنوان وهو بالفعل كما هو مكتوب . وإليكم التفسير :-*

*أيهما أسوأ حالا بالنسبة لخزان المياه المرفوع **( Elevated Tank )** أن تضربه الرياح وهو فارغ أم وهو ممتلئ ؟ *
*بتحليل هذا الوضع إنشائيا نجد أن الخزان وهو فارغ يكون وزنه الذاتى أقل وبالتالى عندما تضربه قوى أفقية فى أعلى نقطة تولد عزم يحاول قلب الخزان والعزم الوحيد الذى يقاوم هذا العزم هو العزم الناشئ من وزن الخزان وبالتالى كلما زاد وزن الخزان زادت قيمة العزم المقاوم لعزم الإنقلاب . وبالتالى فزيادة الأحمال الرأسية بملئ الخزان بالكامل تساعد على إستقراره وتكون مفيدة له فى هذه الحالة .*

*الحالة الأخرى وهى التقليل المضر للأحمال وأوضح مثال إنشائى على ذلك هو البلاطة التى تمتد منها بلاطة كابولية . فقد سبق وأن علمنا جميعا أن الكابولى فقط أسوأ حالات تحميله هى الحالة القصوى للتحميل وخاصة عند نهاية طرفه الحر لأن ذلك يولد عزم إنحناء أكبر ما يمكن . ولكن بحر البلاطة المجاور للبلاطة الكابولية يشترك مع البلاطة الكابولية فى العزم عند منطقة إلتقائهما معا . وبالتالى زيادة قيمة عزم الكابولى تساعد على رفع منحنى العزم الموجب للبلاطة . إلا أنه فى حالة واحدة فقط يمكن أن يتلاشى العزم الموجب للبلاطة وتصبح كلها معرضة لعزم سالب " أى تكون أليافها المشدودة فى السطح العلوى وليس فى السطح السفلى كالمعتاد " .هذه هى الحالة التى أعنيها بالفعل والتى تظهر عندما تقل الأحمال بدرجة كبيرة على تلك البلاطة للدرجة التى قد تقل عن قيمة الحمل الميت لتصبح **0.9 D.L **هذا فى حالة واحدة فقط وهى إزالة أرضيات تلك البلاطة لتغييرها مثلا والبلاطة الكابولية محملة بأقصى تحميل هذا الوضع من شأنه أن يرفع منحنى العزم الموجب للبلاطة للدرجة التى تجعله يقع بالكامل فى المنطقة السالبة وحينئذ يجب أن يؤخذ فى الإعتبار وضع تسليح علوى إضافى فى البلاطة فقط تحسبا لهذه الحالة من التحميل . *


----------



## bomayar (13 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (8)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خـــــــــــــواطر إنشـــــــــــائية ( 8 )​
*●**ماهى أهم المواد التى يجب إجادتها فى القسم المدنى ؟*

*كثيرا ماكنت أسأل نفسى هذا السؤال أثناء دراستى لمواد القسم المدنى فى الكلية إلا أننى توصلت لإجابة عن هذا التساؤل بعد تخرجى وتأكدى يقينا أن الهندسة المدنية تكاد تبنى على ثلاثة علوم رئيسية وهى بترتيب أهميتها كالآتى :-*
*1- **علم ميكانيكا التربة **Soil Mechanics*
*2- **علم نظرية المنشآت**Theory of Structures*
*3- **علم خواص المواد **Materials*
*فكل علم من هذه العلوم الثلاثة هو مكون أساسى لاغنى عنه وبدونه لن يقام أى منشأ على وجه الأرض .*
*فمثلا لو أن تصميما إنشائيا سليما مائة بالمائة والمواد الإنشائية المستخدمة تحقق المواصفات القياسية إلا ان دراسة التربة غير جيدة أو لم تتم أصلا فإنه لامحالة سينهار المنشأ بالرغم من التصميم الإنشائى السليم وجودة المواد المستخدمة . حيث أن الأساس المبنى عليه مجهول الهوية وغير معروف السلوك أثناء التحميل . قال تعالى : **(أَم مَّنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَىَ شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ بِهِ ) التوبة109*
*لذلك فإن علم ميكانيكا التربة من أهم العلوم التى تساعد فى إخراج المنشأ إلى حيز الوجود .*
*كذلك فلو أجريت دراسات وإختبارات على التربة بصورة جيدة وأستخدمت مواد بناء ذات مواصفات قياسية دون أن يكون هناك تصميم إنشائى سليم فإن ذلك يعنى إهدارا للمال لأن التصميم الخاطئ لايقود إلا إلى كارثة لن يمنعها جودة المواد المستخدمة أو الدراسة الجيدة للتربة . لذلك فإن علم نظرية المنشآت علم لاغنى عن الفهم السليم له تجنبا لوقوع الكوارث الإنشائية .*
*كذلك الحال لو أن التصميم الإنشائى سليم ودراسات التربة على أكمل وجه ولكن مواد الإنشاء المستخدمة لاتحقق المواصفات فإن الكارثة ستقع لامحالة .*

*وإذا ماتفكرنا فى العلاقة التى تجمع هذه العلوم الثلاثة يمكننا تخيلها على أنها مثلث متساوى الأضلاع نظرا لتساوى الأهميات للعلوم الثلاثة كل ضلع يمثل علم من هذه العلوم بحيث يحتل علم ميكانيكا التربة قاعدة المثلث ويحتل كلا من علم نظرية المنشآت وعلم خواص المواد الضلعين الآخرين وعلى قمة رأس المثلث يرتكز المنشأ . وبالتالى فإن هذا الشكل يلخص كل ماسبق فى إعتمادية هذه العلوم على بعضها البعض وأهميتها للمنشأ فى الوقت ذاته . فإى خلل فى ضلع القاعدة يؤدى إلى إنفراج الضلعين الآخرين للخارج وبالتالى إنهيار المنشأ المرتكز على قمة رأس المثلث كما ان أى خلل فى أى من الضلعين الآخريين يؤدى إلى تهاوى المنشأ المرتكز أعلى قمة رأس المثلث تحت تأثير وزنه .*


----------



## bomayar (14 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (9)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشـــــــــــــــــائية ( 9 )​
*●**علم ميكانيكا التربة :*

*ببساطة شديدة نستطيع أن نعرف علم ميكانيكا التربة بأنه العلم الذى يختص بدراسة خواص التربة وسلوكها نتيجة تحميلها بأى نوع من الأحمال سواء أكانت هذه الأحمال إستاتيكية ( ثابته ) مثل أحمال المنشآت والمبانى أو دينامكية ( متحركة ) مثل أحمال الطرق والسكك الحديدية . أو بمعنى آخر العلم الذى يقدم نتيجة " بروفة " تتم لمعرفة كيف يكون تصرف التربة إذا تم فعلا إقامة المنشأ عليها . وأعنى ببروفة أى عمل بعض الإختبارات فى ظروف مشابهة للظروف الحقيقية للتحميل وتسجيل نتائج رد فعل التربة تجاه ذلك . ومن هذه البروفة يتم عمل أى تعديلات فى السيناريو الإنشائى حتى يحقق متطلبات التربة وإمكانياتها .*
*فعلى سبيل المثال تم عمل جسات مبدئية لتربة التأسيس عند منسوب التأسيس وكانت مقاومة التربة المسجلة 3 كجم / سم2 وعلى هذا الأساس تم عمل التصميم الإنشائى وتم إختيار أساسات ذات أبعاد تحقق وصول حمل الأعمدة للتربة بما لايتعدى 3 كجم / سم2 ولكن تأكدت المعلومة بعد ذلك بأن قدرة تحمل التربة الفعلية 1.5 كجم / سم2 يؤدى ذلك إلى تعديل أبعاد الأساسات بحيث يتم تكبيرها حتى يصل الحمل الموزع على التربة إلى 1.5 كجم / سم2 . ولكن تكبير القواعد قد يحدث تداخل فيما بينها مما يؤدى إلى محاولة تغيير النظام الإنشائى وإيجاد حلول إنشائية لتعديل الوضع حسب متطلبات التربة .*
*وعليه أستطيع أن أقول أن التصميم الإنشائى يسير حسب ماتملى عليه دراسات التربة من نتائج .*


----------



## bomayar (16 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (10)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشـــــــــــــــــائية ( 10 )​
*●**بعض مشاكل التربة وطرق التغلب عليها :*

*◄ مشكلة تواجد المياه الجوفية فى منسوب التأسيس :*
* وهذا مايعنى أن منطقة الإنشاء وعلى عمق التأسيس توجد مياه جوفية لاتمكن من عملية صب الأساسات لذلك لابد من إزالة الماء أو تخفيض منسوبه وحيث أنه فى معظم حالات تواجد المياه الجوفية تكون متواجدة على صورة خزان جوفى محصور أى غير مترامى الأطراف وبالتالى مع قوة سحب معينة يتم حسابها نستطيع تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية إلى منسوب أقل من منسوب التأسيس حتى تتم عملية الصب وعزل الأساسات وبإيقاف عملية السحب يعود المنسوب المائى لوضعه الطبيعى مرة أخرى .*
*إلا أنه يوجد هناك نوع آخر من المعالجة يتم عن طريق عمل إحلال للتربة أى إزالة التربة الأصلية وإحلال تربة أخرى ذات خواص معينة بدلا منها وغالبا ماتكون تربة زلطية كبيرة الحبيبات حيث أنه من المعروف أن المسافات البينية بين حبيبات الرمل تكون صغيرة جدا لدرجة تمكن الماء من الإرتفاع فيها بالخاصة الشعرية وبالتالى مع تكبير هذه المسافات عن طريق تكبير حجم حبيبات التربة يتم تخفيض منسوب الماء فى التربة .*

*◄ مشكلة تواجد تربة طينية فى منسوب التأسيس :*
*لاينصح أبدا بالتأسيس على التربة الطينية ويفضل إحلال تربة أخرى بدلا منها وغالبا ماتكون خليط من الزلط والرمل بترج حبيبى مناسب . ولكن ماذا لو كان تحليل الجسات يعطى سمكا كبيرا للتربة الطينية والذى معه لايكون منطقيا إزالة كل هذه الطبقة والتى قد تصل فى بعض الأحيان إلى عشرات الأمتار عمقا ! . *
*الحل الوحيد فى مثل هذه الحالة هو عمل الأساسات الخازوقية إما وصولا إلى طبقة تأسيس قوية متواجدة أسفل طبقة الطين أو عمل مجموعة خوازيق تعمل معا كأساس ثابت . الحال مطابق تماما للبريمات أو حفارات البترول فى البحار فهى إما تمتد لترسخ فى القاع ( أى تصل إلى طبقة تأسيس مستقرة ) – وهنا الماء يكافئ الطين – أو يتم إنزال أحمال فى الماء لتحافظ على إستقرار البريمة فى مكانها مع تحرك الماء علوا وإنخفاضا .هذا بالضبط مايحدث ولكن مع فارق المقياس فالتربة الطينية تتميز بالهبوط المستمر مع الزمن ومع ثبات الحمل عليها أيضا . وعليه فإن مجموعة الخوازيق تشتبك مع الطبقة الطينية وتتحرك معها هبوطا بنفس المقدار دون أن تؤثر على المنشأ .*

*◄ مشكلة تواجد تربة صخرية فى منسوب التأسيس :*
*قد يظن البعض لأول وهلة أن التربة الصخرية من أحسن أنواع التربة لأنه فى بعض الأحيان قد تفوق مقاومة الضخر مقاومة الخرسانة نفسها . إلا أنه يجب التعامل بحذر شديد مع التربة الصخرية كما يجب أن تعطى حقها من الدراسة المتأنية قبل الشروع فى التأسيس عليها . حيث أنه فى كثير من الأحيان تكون الطبقة الصخرية مجرد عدسة أو شريحة فقط وتوجد أسفل منها طبقة رسوبية من الطين أو الطمى ومع التحميل على هذه الشريحة تنهار لتلقى الأساسات مصيرها مع تربة أخرى لم يتم التصميم عليها من البداية وبالتالى تحدث الكارثة ! .*

*◄ مشكلة تواجد تربة إنتفاشية فى منسوب التأسيس :*
*هذا النوع من التربة من أخطر أنواع التربة تأثيرا على المنشأ فمن المعروف أن أى تربة نتيجة التحميل عليها تنضغط وبالتالى تؤدى إلى هبوط المنشأ . إلا أنه فى هذا النوع من التربة فإنه إذا ماوصلت إليه المياه فإنه يزداد فى الحجم مسببا إرتفاع المنشأ ولكنه يعود للإنكماش بمجرد زوال المياه وبالتالى هذه التربة لاتصلح للتأسيس عليها ويجب عمل إحلال لها . حالها كحال أى تربة ردم أو ركام مجهول الهوية يحتوى على مخلفات عضوية تؤدى إلى عدم تجانس التربة فى خواصها مما ينعكس على سلوكها الغير مأمون أثناء التحميل .*


----------



## bomayar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*خواطر إنشائية (11)*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشـــــــــــــــــائية ( 11 )​
*●**نظرة عامة فى تقسيم المنشآت :*

*أعتقد أنه يمكننا درج المنشآت بأنواعها المختلفة ضمن التقسيم الآتى :- *
*1- منشآت فوق الأرض :*
*أ – ذات بعد واحد : *
*(1) فى الإتجاه الرأسى : ** مثل الأبراج وناطحات السحاب " إرتفاعها هو الفعال "*
*(2) فى الإتجــاه الأفقى : **مثل الكبارى والأسوار " طولها هو الفعال " *
*ب – ذات بعدين :*
*(1) فى الإتجاه الرأسى : **مثل المبانى ذات الواجهات العريضة .*
*(2) فى الإتجاه الأفقى : **مثل المصانع والهناجر .*

*2- منشأت تحت الأرض :*
*أ – ذات بعد واحد : **مثل الأنفاق .*
*ب – ذات بعـــدين : **مثل الخنادق والملاجئ .*

*3- منشآت مائية :*
*أ – فوق الأرض : **مثل القناطر والسدود .*
*ب – تحت الأرض : **مثل الخزانات الأرضية .*

*من هذا التقسيم السابق نستنتج أن القوى الإضافية التى يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار فى حالة تصميم أى منشأ يجب أن تتماشى مع التقسيم السابق كالآتى : *
*1- **المنشآت فوق الأرض وذات البعد الواحد فى الإتجاه الرأسى مثل ناطحات السحاب فإن القوى الإضافية التى يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار عند تصميم مثل هذة المنشآت هى قوى الزلازل أو الرياح أيهما أكبر تأثيرا .*
*2- **المنشآت فوق الأرض وذات البعد الواحد فى الإتجاه الأفقى مثل الكبارى فإن القوى الإضافية التى يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار عند تصميم مثل هذة المنشآت هى القوى الناتجة عن التمدد والإنكماش الحرارى .*
*3- *المنشآت فوق الأرض وذات البعدين فى الإتجاه الرأسى مثل المبانى ذات الواجهات العريضة فإن القوى الإضافية التى يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار عند تصميم مثل هذة المنشآت هى قوى الرياح .

وهكذا فإننا نجد أنه فى تصميم المنشآت تحت الأرض بأنواعها فإن القوى الإضافية التى يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار عند تصميم مثل هذة المنشآت هى قوى ضغط التربة .
أما فى حالة تصميم المنشآت المائية بأنواعها فإن القوى الإضافية التى يجب أن تؤخذ فى الإعتبار عند تصميم مثل هذة المنشآت هى قوى ضغط الماء .
وعليه فإنه لا يمكننى تصميم أى منشأ بمعزل عن الظروف المحيطة به أو تهميش أحدها مهما كانت قيمته 

وأذكر بالمناسبة واقعة شهيرة نتج عنها إنهيار كوبرى معلق دون تفسير واضح لأسباب الإنهيار حيث أنه بمراجعة التصميمات الإنشائية وجد أنها مراعية لجميع المؤثرات الخارجية من زلازل ورياح وحالات تحميل إلا أنه بالتحليل الإنشائى الدقيق وصل المهندسون المصممون للسبب الرئيسى والذى نتج عنه الإنهيار المفاجئ للكوبرى المعلق ولعلكم ستدهشون من معرفة السبب حيث أن المنطقة المقام عليها الكوبرى تتميز بكثرة الأمطار وشدة الرياح والتى بدورها تعمل على صدم حبيبات المطر فى كابلات تعليق جسم الكوبرى ونتج عن هذا الإصطدام وعند شدة رياح معينه مايعرف بظاهرة الرنين حيث أن التردد الناتج من عملية إصطدام الحبيبات بالكابلات أصبح مساويا لتردد المادة المصنوع منها الكابل مما أدى إلى تحول مادة الكابل من صورتها إلى صورة أخرى وبالتالى إنهارت الكابلات تحت فعل مؤثر خارجى لم يراعى أو يؤخذ فى الإعتبار أثناء التصميم ! .


----------



## bomayar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
*بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
*بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس


*خــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشـــــــــــــــــائية ( 12 )​
*●**المدرسة القديمة والمدرسة الحديثة فى تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة :*

*منذ دخول مادة الخرسانة المسلحة حيز التطبيق الإنشائى لكافة أنواع المنشآت الخرسانية . والهدف الرئيسى للمهندس المصمم هو تحقيق أقصى إستغلال للخرسانة كمادة وفى نفس الوقت تحقيق أقل تكلفة لإقامة المنشأ . هذين الهدفين وإن كانا متناقضين لفظا ومضمونا إلا أنه قد يمكن الجمع بين هذين النقيضين فيما يعرف بالحل الإنشائى الأمثل . ذلك الحل الذى يفى بالغرض الذى يقام من أجله المنشأ بأقل تكلفة ممكنة وأعلى جودة منفذة . حيث أن المهندس المصمم يطبق مبدأ **" لا إفراط ولا تفريط "** لا إفراط فى معاملات الأمان وبالتالى إهدار للمادة الخام ولاتفريط فى متابعة عملية التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات الفنية المنصوص عليها للمشروع . *
*إلا أنه يجب وضع قيود وإشتراطات لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانية تؤمن إقامة المنشأ بشكل سليم وما كانت هذه القيود سوى طرق للتصميم الإنشائى للقطاعات الخرسانية نشأت بالمدرسة القديمة للتصميم وإنتهت حتى وقتنا الحالى بالمدرسة الحديثة للتصميم . ولكن ماهى الأسس التى قامت عليها كلا المدرستين ؟ وهل الضرورة قد دعت إلى إقامة المدرسة الحديثة للتصميم لتلافى أخطاءا فى المدرسة القديمة ؟*
*يمكنكم ببساطة معرفة الإجابة على هذة التساؤلات بعد قراءة الفقرات الآتية بعد :*
*1- التصميم بطريقة إجهادات التشغيل – **Working Stress Method**( المدرسة القديمة )** :*
*فى هذه الطريقة يكتفى بتقليل إجهادات التشغيل لكل من الخرسانة والحديد وذلك لضمان عدم وصول تلك المواد لحالتها القصوى من التحميل . فمثلا لخرسانة مقاومتها 250 كجم/ سم2 يتم تخفيض هذه المقاومة إلى 95 كجم/ سم2 ( أى بمعامل أمان قدره 2.6 وبالتالى يتم إستغلال 38 % من مقاومة الخرسانة فقط ! ). كذلك الحديد الذى مقاومته 3600 كجم/ سم2 يخفض إلى 2000 كجم/ سم2 ( أى بمعامل أمان قدره 1.8 وبالتالى يتم إستغلال 55 % من مقاومة الحديد فقط ! ) . ثم يتم التصميم بهذه الإجهادات لمقاومة الأحمال الفعلية المؤثرة على المنشأ . *
*إلا أنه بمرور الوقت وإرتفاع أسعار مواد البناء وخامات التصنيع وجد أن هذه الطريقة مكلفة وغير مجدية ولا تقوم بالإستغلال الأمثل للمادة فدعا ذلك المهندسين المصممين إلى إبتكار طريقة جديدة للتصميم تلاشى هذا العيب الخطير دون الإخلال بضرورة تواجد معاملات أمان عند التصميم .*

*2- التصميم بطريقة حالات الحدود – **Limit States Method**( المدرسة الحديثة )** :*
*فى هذه الطريقة يتم زيادة الأحمال المؤثرة على المنشأ بضربها فى معاملات تكبير تختلف ونوع الحمل المؤثر فيتم زيادة الحمل الميت بنسبة 40 % عن قيمته الحقيقية وزيادة الحمل الحى بنسبة 60 % وفى نفس الوقت يتم تخفيض إجهادات الخرسانة والحديد ولكن بمعاملات أمان أقل فهى 1.5 فى حالة الخرسانة و 1.15 فى حالة الحديد ومعنى ذلك أننى قمت بإستغلال أمثل للمادة مع الوضع فى الإعتبار زيادة الأحمال المستقبلية على المنشأ .*
*فمثلا خرسانة 250 كجم/ سم2 يتم تصميمها على 166 كجم/ سم2 وبالتالى يتم إستغلال 66 % من مقاومة الخرسانة . **( لاحظ أن 28 % من مقاومة الخرسانة كانت مهدرة فى المدرسة القديمة )** .*
*وحديد 3600 كجم/ سم2 يتم تصميمه على 3130 كجم/ سم2 وبالتالى يتم إستغلال 87 % من مقاومة الحديد . **( لاحظ أن 32 % من مقاومة الحديد كانت مهدرة فى المدرسة القديمة )** .*
*ولاشك أن التصميم بطريقة حالات الحدود يعطى قيم للأحمال أكبر من الواقع وهذا يعطى بدوره الأمان أثناء التنفيذ ولكن على الجانب الآخر تقل معاملات أمان مقاومة المواد مما يستدعى الرقابة الجيدة على الخامات ومواد البناء لأن أى خطأ بها يقلل بشكل ملحوظ من معامل الأمان .*
*فمثلا خرسانة إجهادها المميز 250 كجم/ سم2 لم يتم إختبارها وكانت سيئة المعالجة والخلط مما أدى إلى تقليل إجهادها الفعلى إلى 150 كجم/ سم2 علما بأننى فى التصميم أعتبر أن المقاومة لن تقل بأى حال من الأحوال عن 166 كجم/ سم2 هنا بالتحديد وقعت المشكلة وهى أن معامل الأمان أصبح أقل من الواحد الصحيح ( 150/166 = 0.9 ) أى أن هناك خطر على المنشأ . ولكن مايقلل هذا الخطر نسبيا هو أن كل أبعاد القطاعات المصممة بهذه الطريقة أكبر من الواقع حيث أن الأحمال قد تم فرضها أكبر من الحقيقة وعليه لن تظهر المشكلة إلا عندما تصل الأحمال على المنشأ إلى القيمة التى تم التصميم عليها بعد التكبير .*
*مما سبق نجد أن التصميم بهذه الطريقة يستلزم المراقبة الجيدة على جودة المواد المستخدمة وعدم التهاون فى تحقيق الإجهادات المميزة لها .*


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (2 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااا على هذة الخواطر الجميلة


----------



## olma (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الخواطر الجميلة نتمنى استمرارها لتشمل مواضبع عديدة وفقك الله


----------



## ريان موسى (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

شئ جميل جدااااااا


----------



## خالد قدورة (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذة الخواطر الجميلة


----------



## salim salim (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على هذه الخواطر الانشائية المتميزة


----------



## tamer shehab (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (13 يناير 2010)

......


----------



## مصطفى عمود (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا السرد الجيد


----------



## engiwaheed (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## قيد الخاطر (5 فبراير 2010)

كم هي رائعة خواطرك يا مهندس محمد .. أعحبني فيها مزجك وربطك بين خلق الإنسان وتنفيذ المنشأ.. واستشهادك بالآيات القرآنية.. وسلاسة عباراتك ..وفكرك العالي.. وتبسيطك للمعلومة بغير اخلال.. تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد...م/ قيد الخاطر


----------



## sico (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## parasismic (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع المهمة و على هذا الحس الهندسي

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mrtaha (22 أبريل 2010)

*(جزاكم الله خيرا)*​


----------



## محمد 977 (22 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب*

تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب


----------



## م الجراني (22 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mohnds-majed (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## سمير عبدالله ع (25 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ورغفر لك ولوالديك*


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng ahmaad (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا من القلب ...واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية
لقد اديت زكاة علمك وافدت الكثيرين فيما كتبت من معلومات جميلة وتبسيط رائع 

تقبل تحيتي 
م / أحمد


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (7 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا*


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم ونفه بكم وزادكم علما ونورا


----------



## حائل نت (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يامهندس محمد الدسوقي وبارك الله فيك ونريد المزيد من هذة الخواطر الطيبة علما بان الخواطر مضى عليها اكثر من عام ونصف وعسى المانع خير.


----------



## كرامةعربي (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على مشاطرتنا خواطرك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابوحنيفة (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الخواطر الرائعة وهي من الأساسيات المتجددة التي لا تموت مع مرور الزمن


----------



## scan man (7 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا جدا يعطيك العافيه أنا يعجبني الفهم النظري المبني على الواقع صدقني كلامك هذا أفضل شيء سوف يعرفه أي مهندس مبتدأ أو كبير


----------



## ماجد العراقي (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salamegy (7 مارس 2011)

فكر جميل


----------



## asd_eng (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات والاسلوب الحلو بنقل الفائدة للجميع


----------



## م:هيثم الرفيعي (2 مايو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## kasko14 (5 مايو 2011)

:78:شكرا للجميع وباركالله فيكم


----------



## enghosssam (5 مايو 2011)

معلومات مفيده جدا الف شكررررررر


----------



## m_sweedy (6 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على الخواطر الرائعة​


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## rammah (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدااااا , شكرااااا


----------



## ali4aqsa (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## غسان الفهد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معن سالم (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك


----------



## maziadh (29 يناير 2012)

thank for you


----------



## sendbad2011 (29 يناير 2012)

راااااااااااااائع بارك الله فييييييييييييك


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (5 فبراير 2012)

بجد خواطر جميلة جدا ومهمة جداااااا
وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mansr (5 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك العافيه بس يا ريت كنت كتبت المصطلحات بالانكليزي

مثل قوي القص واللي


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-abdorf (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور للجهد المبذول
الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## eng-abdorf (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedislam44 (12 فبراير 2012)

_*جزاك الله كل خير...*_
_*خواطر قيمة تسلم ايديك*_​


----------



## ahmedislam44 (12 فبراير 2012)

_*جزاك الله كل خير..*_
_*خواطر قيمة تسلم ايديك..*_​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

اكثر من رائعة حقا.....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_minamaged (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات والاسلوب الحلو بنقل الفائدة للجميع:7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## مروه موسي ادم (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وصح لسانك


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

هذا شيئ رائع ومفيد 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

من فضلك ازاى احمل هذه الحواطر 
مشــــــــــــــكور


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

من فضلك عايز كود التفاصيل الانشائيه


----------



## civil mo7amed (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

تم تجميع جميع التعليقات للبشمهندس في الرابط التالي 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gkoqjxc6ijcwo16


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## mohamed zehiry (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## D r e a m (9 مارس 2012)

bomayar قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *خواطـــــــــــر إنشـــــــــائية *
> *بقلم مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى*
> *بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1999 - جامعة عين شمس
> ...



حيثما يجتمع العلم والفن يكون الابداع ​


----------



## المظفر2 (14 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​*


----------



## محمد النواري (14 أغسطس 2012)

بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## Mohamed laith (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## amanjmohi (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_from_elshorok (9 فبراير 2013)

قليلة اوي كلمة شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## taiscer (11 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ArSam (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: خواطر إنشائية (8)*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
جميل ان نرى نكهة جديدة تصبغ عطاء المهندس المدني ، بهذا الاخراج الرائع الذي يلفه التفاعل الانساني وخواطره الجياشة الداخلية تذكرني بمهندسي الاندلس الذين مزجو الطين والحجر مع احتياجات العقيدة فالصلاة والقبلة والمحراب والبوصلة واقنية صرف الماء للوضوء ... ، وبالتالي انت اخي الكريم اخرجت لنا صورا وقوالب جديدة على الساحة تكسر المألوف التقليدي من امور الهندسة المدنية لقد ابدعت اخي الكريم فأحييييك واشجعك ، ورغم اني لا اوافقك في بعض النقاط التي منها على سبيل المثال اضافة علوم اخرى للهندسة المدنية التي يستوجب على المهندس المدني اتقانها كي يستطيع ان يصهر العلوم الثلاث التي ذكرتها في بوتقة علم التواصل والذي بدونه لن يستفيد من العلوم الثلاث ، من هذه العلوم علم التواصل الذي يضم فن التخيل للهندسة الفراغية للتعامل مع كافة الفراغات والتفاعل معها وعلاجها بالمواد التي ذكرت ثم اضف الى ذلك لغة التواصل الانسانية مع الاخرين سواء كلغة عربية او اجنبية او فهم الكودات المعاصرة والمستعملة مع الجيل الهندسي الذي يعيش مع محيطه... اما اللقطة الثانية التي لم اوافقك عليها ايضا هي النوتات الموسيقية والسمفونيات الطنانة ، فأنا عمليا لم ادرس بحياتي سلالم موسيقية ولا مذكرات موسيقية ومع ذلك اعشق مهنتي بعد ان زينتها بشقشقات العصافير وخرير المياه ونسمات الريح التي تحمل عبق الفن ودعمت ذلك بمذكراتي الحسابية التي صممت بها سلالم خرسانية وسلالم بحاري :80: 

سلامي


----------



## eng.adie (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: خواطر إنشائية (10)*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the other (12 فبراير 2013)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## ahmad rezk (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اسلوب ممتع..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انس عبدالله (9 أكتوبر 2013)

خواطر حلوة بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدالاسود (25 فبراير 2015)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------

